# Person vor einen anderen Hintergrung stellen



## llora (7. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig gelandet bin, aber ich hab eine Frage zur Bildbearbeitung:
Wie kann ich Personen aus einem Bild vor einen anderen Hintergrund stellen?
Kann man die irgendwie ausschneiden?
Und welches Programm benötige ich dafür?

Gruß
llora


----------



## DJTrancelight (7. Juli 2006)

HI,

das nennt sich freistellen.

Photoshop Tutorial: Freistellen von Bildern mit Pfaden :: [Traum-Projekt.com]

Das kann so ziemlich jedes Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Mit welchem arbeitest du?

Grüße


----------



## llora (8. Juli 2006)

Gimp 2.2

Aber nicht lange, habs jetzt erst neu...
Das Problem ist, dass ich wenn ich etwas umreißen will ja nur das frei hand tool benutzen kann und dann rutsch ich immer ab und es wird ungenau...

das könnt ich ja üben 
aber wenn ich das freigestellte jetzt in ein anderes bild setzen möchte ist das immer so groß, dass es in das bild gar nicht reinpasst und ich kann es auch nicht verkleinern... jedenfalls weiß ich nicht wie, weil bei gimp gibt es kein ganz normales hand-tool (oder ich bin einfach blind und find es nicht...


----------



## DJTrancelight (9. Juli 2006)

Hi,

hab schon lange nicht mehr mit Gimp gearbeitet.
Dort gibt es doch auch einen Zauberstab, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ich würde

1. Die Hintergrundebene kopieren
2. Hintergrund löschen, somit sind die zu löschenden Bereiche auf der Kopie transparent
3. Lasso-Auswahl (oder Pfadwerkzeug) und alles grob außen um die Person herum abfahren.
4. Auswahl umkehren und ENTF-Taste
5. Den Rest manuell mit Auswahl und Radierer nachbessern

Doch, Gimp hat doch so ein Verkleinerungstool. Mit Gimp kannst du doch sogar perspektivisch verzerren. Das geht sogar besser wie bei Photoshop.

Wenn ich mir die aktuelle Version bei 
Bild:Gimp2-2.png - Wikipedia
anschaue, dann müßte doch das Icon unterhalb der Pipette für das Vergrößern/Verkleinern zuständig sein, oder?
Evtl. findest du auch einen Eintrag im Menü Image (Bild)

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## llora (9. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

ich werd mal versuchen, das so zu machen
mal sehn ob ich rausfinde wie ich eine Hintergrundebene löschen kann...

Vielleicht kannst du mir auch noch erklären wie ich das "menü" was man auf dem Bild auf der linken seite sieht wieder genauso hinbekommen kann... ich hab es nämlich einmal geschlossen und jetzt kann ich nur noch die einzelnen teile öffnen aber nicht mehr so schön zusammen...


----------



## llora (9. Juli 2006)

vll könntest du mir das mit den Ebenen erklären, ich verstehe nämlich nicht so ganz was eine Ebene sein soll oder wie ich eine neue Ebene erschaffen kann die z.B. eine Person ist, oder stelle ich mir das falsch vor?


----------

